# Camcorder or Digital Camera



## bad_till_bones (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I want a gadget that has a capability to take HD pics & make HD videos too.

Sorry, totally new to this.

Please suggest some models.

Budget - Max 20k


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 9, 2013)

If you could give us a little info on what you are planning to do with this then we could give you better suggestions. 

If by HD you mean 1080 then most cameras can easily achieve this for still shots. 

Assuming that you are looking for a good camera that can also take videos as needed i'd suggest that you go for the canon sx240is or sx260is. They are great cams, pretty decent zoom, good image quality and of course quite compact.


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2013)

I have no idea about camcorder...

In this budget, you can have cameras from point and shoot to DSLR. If you feed us little more information, we can help you find what you need. (Follow my signature)


----------



## bad_till_bones (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion guys!

No particular criteria as such....  Just want either a digital camera or a camcorder that can click HD pics and can make HD videos.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

HD pic is only 2 megapixel  and HD video is easily achivable

but if ur focus is more on HD video with nice zoom then panasonic and sony have some models...I had selected 2 of them under 20..

Panasonic HC-V110 Camcorder  - Panasonic HC-V110 Camcorder - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

and

Sony HDR-CX220E Camcorder - Sony HDR-CX220E Camcorder - Sony: Flipkart.com

both have 10% discount in flipkart now...I love sony one more...have handled it in shop...it soo light.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 11, 2013)

I would suggest you read about cameras and have a hands on experience with someone before buying one.. otherwise you will buy a camera, use it for some days and then start noticing the shortcomings later.. so it is always better to be very specific about what you really want out of a camera and then go for one.. good luck


----------



## ashusood331 (Oct 11, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Thanks for the suggestion guys!
> 
> No particular criteria as such....  Just want either a digital camera or a camcorder that can click HD pics and can make HD videos.



I owe Sony CyberShot W710 16.1 Megapixel Point & Shoot Digital Camera which from last 4 months and believe me I am enjoying the effortless photographic experience. The picture clarity is stunning and my daughter is maintaining her personal album of her favorite pics so what can amaze me more with this device. I bought it from Snapdeal & even bagged great savings. Although I referred many other online stores like Croma, infibeam but I found the best at Snapdeal as here the savings were more. I am sharing my experience to suggest you that here you can find range of HD cameras with free batteries & exciting offers. You can select from - Nikon Coolpix L28 20.1MP camera, Panasonic HC V-110 Camcorder & Panasonic HC V-110 Camcorder which provide best performance at less than 15K price.


----------



## mayasinha (Sep 23, 2014)

I have both camcorder and digital camera. Recently I purchase Sony HDR-CX240 camcorder from Snapdeal of worth Rs. 19425. Believe me I see the differences between digital camera and camcorder. According to me you should go with camcorder.


----------

